# Aurora Mummy and Tribute comprison pic



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - just thought i would post this image i have of the Mummy kits i have. The picture is a size comparison shot for those who ain't seen them side by side before!....
The tribute was sculpted by Jeff Yagher.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great paintjobs, both looking very reminiscent of the box art. I prefer the smaller 1/8 scale, but I like the way the larger kit doesn't have the nameplate incorporated into the base.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Man, I would love to see the boxart Frank that size...but I guess we never will, shucks _*kicks floor, pouts*_


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i heard that Jeff started on the Franky tribute kit but due to poor sales or copyrigh issues it got pulled!... i allways wonder why it wasn't done sooner??... the Frankenstein must have been one if not the best selling Aurora monster kit?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian another Fantastic job done here on Both Mummys:thumbsup:.Frankenstein was always a big seller followed by the Creature.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. I always thought the Mummy was one of the better monster kits and also the one that really matched the box art most closely. I have the big Phantom and Dracula kits...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> i heard that Jeff started on the Franky tribute kit but due to poor sales or copyrigh issues it got pulled!... i allways wonder why it wasn't done sooner??... the Frankenstein must have been one if not the best selling Aurora monster kit?


I think it's like Wolfie said; the Frank kit started it all and was always a strong seller. So was the Creech once it came out. Nothing at all against their choices of sculpts, and Jeff did wonderfully on all of them, but I wonder if sales would have been better if they'd started out with either Frankie or the Creature? Phantom is dead on...but could it have waited? Guess we'll never know, but for sure I'd have the Frank if they'd produced one (I never could afford the ones they did release but would have found the money for a Frank).

BTW - and sorry to bring up a possible sore topic - who exactly does own the boxart likenesses now, if someone ever did want to make the other boxart kits?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I always thought the Mummy was one of the better monster kits and also the one that really matched the box art most closely.


Overall I think it's the best monster sculpt Aurora did, followed by MotM Creature (minus the head, which we can now replace).

I'd hazard a guess that if the Dracula kit actually resembled Lugosi more than it does, which isn't much, it'd probably be the best of the lot. But now we can fix that, too!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

IanWilkinson said:


> Hi all - just thought i would post this image i have of the Mummy kits i have. The picture is a size comparison shot for those who ain't seen them side by side before!....
> The tribute was sculpted by Jeff Yagher.


OK< I know I'm going to take a beating for this, but which one is which? I'm trying to dig back through the memory tape reels, and I'm thinking the smaller one on the left is the original Aurora....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Disco58 said:


> OK< I know I'm going to take a beating for this, but which one is which? I'm trying to dig back through the memory tape reels, and I'm thinking the smaller one on the left is the original Aurora....


 The one on the left is the Aurora and the one on the right is the yagher boxart mummy kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> I think it's like Wolfie said; the Frank kit started it all and was always a strong seller. So was the Creech once it came out. Nothing at all against their choices of sculpts, and Jeff did wonderfully on all of them, but I wonder if sales would have been better if they'd started out with either Frankie or the Creature? Phantom is dead on...but could it have waited? Guess we'll never know, but for sure I'd have the Frank if they'd produced one (I never could afford the ones they did release but would have found the money for a Frank).
> 
> BTW - and sorry to bring up a possible sore topic - who exactly does own the boxart likenesses now, if someone ever did want to make the other boxart kits?


One other thing forgot to mention is when people see Frankenstein on items whether it be a box of cearel or a model kit box.Its Glenn Strange face as the monster that is used the most:dude:.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Dan you are spot on with that!... I think not releasing the Aurora Frank tribute kit at the start of the series was a total waste!.... Karloff has been done to death.. i for one would welcome the tribute Glenn Strange with open arms... but one the box artwork the base is obscured.. a few trees and the odd gravestone, i would love to know what mr Yagher had planned for it...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Those are a couple of great builds Ian. Especially after your dealings with MIM! I have the Phantom, Dracula, and as you know, Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde. They are expensive and I actually wish they were in the smaller scale but they do look great. The Mummy is a great rendition of the box art although the Mummy styrene kit is likely the best of the bunch as well. I also recently bought MIM's Wild, Wild West which may go on the bench in the not too distant future. But again, a great looking pair of Mummies.

Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> Dan you are spot on with that!... I think not releasing the Aurora Frank tribute kit at the start of the series was a total waste!.... Karloff has been done to death.. i for one would welcome the tribute Glenn Strange with open arms... but one the box artwork the base is obscured.. a few trees and the odd gravestone, i would love to know what mr Yagher had planned for it...


 Oh that would have been MIM biggest seller.But Yagher doing the sculpt like the rest of the boxart kits he has done would have been a :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: all the way.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

GREAT Work on both of these!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

These box art tribute kits really are nice!! Nice work on both, Ian! - Denis


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Superb work Ian, Well done.

LB


----------

